
Facebook Oops: employee hotline to put friend and family at top of support queue - mzs
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/03/14/facebook-oops-special-employee-hotline-for-faster-customer-support.html
======
mzs
"… Primarily, employees submit requests when a friend gets suspended from
their account or forgets their password. They can also be used to help friends
who run businesses submit an appeal to Facebook if their business submits an
ad that gets rejected by the company. …"

